# cmd.exe



## Scaleo (14. Mai 2005)

hi Leute,
ich habe ein echtes problem mit einem Bat script was ich in eine exe Datei umgewandelt habe. Das problem ist nicht die exe datei sondern das was im taskmanager steht.
sagen wir mal ich habe meine bat datei in eine exe umgewandelt und die exe dann ProgrammA.exe genannt, dann steht im taskmanager nicht ProgrammA.exe sondern cmd.exe wie kann ich das änderen?! 
es ist echt wichtig das da nicht cmd.exe steht sondern z.b. ProgrammA.exe


----------



## MCIglo (15. Mai 2005)

```
title ProgrammA
```
An den Anfang deiner Batch


----------

